# video review of the new aw super 2 indy car



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow what a difference in the handling of the new aw chassis, I can remember when new gen aw afx style cars came out around 15 years ago, they sucked . check this vid out below. I also tested it with jel claws but no big difference, the other tires on the red afx gplus are the stock ones from the indy aw car. enjoy the vid. fellow slotheads


https://youtu.be/VeIb03Ea9N4


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Does that mean the new Nascar Super 3 cars will also be impressive on the track?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like its dragging on the track .I'm so not a magnet guy. 

They look really goofy. I'll never own this chassis' 

Just my .02 and BTW, the same ones been on the shelf at my local hobby shop. If they have a fire sale on them for 10 bucks, I may get em.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> They look really goofy.


Are you saying that the chassis looks goofy or the Indy car body?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> Are you saying that the chassis looks goofy or the Indy car body?


Overall its too long!!! Does the front axle attach to the body?? And it's a divorced axle???


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Overall its too long!!! Does the front axle attach to the body?? And it's a divorced axle???


I can't argue. The Indy cars look fragile. I figured they would self destruct the first time they hit the wall. 

The Nascar cars look good in the photo. I am sure the front axle will be in the normal chassis position.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I don't have any of this new batch of SIII's, but I didn't care too much for
the 1st one's...

Paul Shoemaker said AW had made improvements to them... May have to
give them another shot...

The front axle is mounted to the body... Looks to be maybe... 
a 2"*+* wheel base... The longest chassis wheel base is 1.75"...

Please measure that wheel base for us, krazikev...

If they get any longer, they may need to be articulated in the middle :lol:

I'm pretty sure the new NASCAR bodies use a chassis mount front axle...

John
.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I still think aw missed the boat on these , a gplus or super magnatraction (super xtraction ) type of chassis that could have been used under all existing xtraction bodies would have been much better recieved .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting, i have a couple original S IIIs that came with a drag strip and the kids beat the snot out of them. they keep on running with no maintenance


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I never broke anything yet ran it for a few hundred laps hit the wall a few times with no issues I will be doing more test but so far I am very impressed with it


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> interesting, i have a couple original S IIIs that came with a drag strip and the kids beat the snot out of them. they keep on running with no maintenance


I bought a bunch of the NTW 2-IN-1 drag sets (2 Funny Cars & 2 Stockers)
when I made an offer on left-over stock after Christmas...

Gave them away as gifts...

I only kept one for me and one of the stockers would overheat... Tried to back-off
the brushes, but that didn't go well...

I just didn't care for them using the name Super III or the body-mounts (even though,
I did get 3 of the '70 Boss 302 Mustangs mounted on BSRT 905-EX chassis'...
Maybe not good enough for racing, but good enough for my project)...

They just didn't appeal to me... That's all...

Willing to give them another try...

John
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Piz said:


> I still think aw missed the boat on these , a gplus or super magnatraction (super xtraction ) type of chassis that could have been used under all existing xtraction bodies would have been much better recieved .


Kinda what I was thinking too...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Kinda what I was thinking too...RM


Absolutely!!! 

They're is already too many different chassis mounts out there!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

They are very pretty, and very quiet .... 

..... for a snow plow. Sounds like and Amrac with a bent flux collector.

I'm not so sure about having my front suspension hanging in injection molded plastic bores, swinging on a "snap body mount". It seems kinda hinky.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> They are very pretty, and very quiet ....
> 
> ..... for a snow plow. Sounds like and Amrac with a bent flux collector.
> 
> I'm not so sure about having my front suspension hanging in injection molded plastic bores, swinging on a "snap body mount". It seems kinda hinky.


Hahahahahaha well said Bill :roll::roll:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Check out the AW Facebook page. They have some photos of the new Super 3 chassis. They point out some improvements they have made.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

blue55conv said:


> Check out the AW Facebook page. They have some photos of the new Super 3 chassis. They point out some improvements they have made.


Thank you, I will


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Sounds like its dragging on the track .I'm so not a magnet guy.
> 
> They look really goofy. I'll never own this chassis'
> 
> Just my .02 and BTW, the same ones been on the shelf at my local hobby shop. If they have a fire sale on them for 10 bucks, I may get em.


Sorry about the dragging sound, it actually runs smooth with minimal sound, on video it sounds loud but thats just how my camera records, a fly can fart and my camera would make it sound like a bomb going off, lol


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Flies fart?!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, they do eat ....

poop.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> Well, they do eat ....
> 
> poop.


:thumbsup: that they do


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> Check out the AW Facebook page. They have some photos of the new Super 3 chassis. They point out some improvements they have made.


anyone bought/own/run any of the new super 3 chassis???
love the bodies, just afraid of getting "Burned" on bum-chassis..
is there anyway another chassis can fit/work (buddy clips, ect??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bubba, no one in our group likes them. Heavy, loud, inconsistent from one chassis to the next.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> anyone bought/own/run any of the new super 3 chassis???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


The "improved" chassis comes with the new Nascar cars which have not been released yet. When those cars are released, we will find out if the improved chassis is any better.

Mike


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey blue55conv if ur takin about this nascar I have 2 and they are horrible, back wheels sit to high and the guide pin is a mile long, had to shave it down just to run it on a routed track and a tyco track, since I have them im going to mess with the rear, maybe a viper or something. 
Sorry just click on image to inlarge


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

krazikev said:


> Hey blue55conv if ur takin about this nascar I have 2 and they are horrible.


The cars you have are from 2008 Super 3 Release 1. Everyone agrees those cars were disappointing. The improved chassis is for the new Nascar cars to be released this year. Only time will tell if these cars are race worthy. The first chance to evaluate them will be the Nascar Shootout set scheduled to be released in April.


----------

